# Dereelight DBS + Asperichal XR-E R2 mod available?



## troelskc (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi!

I'm the proud owner of the DBS and would like to know whether or not it's possible to get some more power out of the R2? I'ts is currently run by 2 x AW p18650's and the current to the emitter should be 1.2 A. I'm not sure how this is measured, but got it from their webpage.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## makapuu (Jan 7, 2012)

There is a EZ-900 R2 1.5 amp pill that's available now.
Not too sure how long it's been around.
I came across it when someone posted it on another forum.
I just got mine today.
Going to be used in a aspherical setup.
Darkness is taking a long time to arrive.


----------



## mohanjude (Jan 8, 2012)

Dont if know if you have seen this thread below - If you want to look at this thread there is a lot of information about the DBS V3

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?325827-Dedicated-throwers


----------



## makapuu (Jan 8, 2012)

Tried out the new pill last night. The night was crystal clear except for a full moon.
Big improvement compared to the old pill (XP-E R3). My eyeball guesstamation puts it at about 35% - 40% more throw.
So I think 90,000 lux is just about right.
I live in the city so the ambient street lights combined with a full moon diluted the full impact of the hotspot.
I'm looking forward to the next time I head out to the countryside.
There's a huge field close to tall white office building that I use as my throw test site.
Hey mohanjude, thanks for the link, excellent info, don't know how I missed it.
There's a post that saabluster said can achieve 200,000 lux with the Dereelight setup.
Can you imagine that, having that kind of throw in your pocket, incredible !!!


----------



## mohanjude (Jan 8, 2012)

makapuu said:


> Tried out the new pill last night. The night was crystal clear except for a full moon.
> Big improvement compared to the old pill (XP-E R3). My eyeball guesstamation puts it at about 35% - 40% more throw.
> So I think 90,000 lux is just about right.
> I live in the city so the ambient street lights combined with a full moon diluted the full impact of the hotspot.
> ...



makapuu - saabluster is a whizz... his DEFT EDC LR is just amazing..considering it has a small lens diameter. I am sure if he puts his pill into the optics of the DBS V3 it is possible to get this kind of output if the heat can be managed. I thinks his DEFT EDC LR is a good compromise between portability and throw as I find it difficult to carry the DBS V3 with the aspeheric lens in my jacket pocket.


----------



## troelskc (Jan 9, 2012)

I've just measured my XR-E at the tailcap, it said .84 and that's with 2 x 18650's, so 1.5A at the head should be about right. So I do have the new XR-E R2 but anyone knows if it's possible to get something like saabluster is working on? I'd really like to run this R2 @ 2.0 A.


----------



## troelskc (Jan 10, 2012)

Vins EZ900 R2 1.8A is now ordered for a better dedicated thrower. It will be interesting to see how much brighter it'll be. I'm going to post beamshots here l8r.


----------



## nc_hooper (Jan 10, 2012)

I have the DBS Aspherical with a variety of "pills". I have the 1.5 amp R2 EZ1000 from Dereelight, an 1.5 amp R2 EZ1000 from Nailbender and have ordered Vins EZ900 R2 1.8 amp.

The reason I ordered the pill from nailbender is I wanted full output from one 18650 battery. The Dereelight pill requires two batteries for full output. Regarding Vins solution, he has been very responsive but currently is having problems getting the EZ900 (his last shipment ended up being EZ1000).


----------



## troelskc (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh I see. I've just ordered the EZ900 though. Hopefully I'll get one 

I've wondered how it's possible to get max output from 3.7V like the Zebralight SC600. Max output is achieved @ at least 5V (Alan said it was regulated from 5 V+.)


----------



## busseguy (Jan 16, 2012)

Anyone know what the runtime would be with the dbs V3 with aspheric head and the EZ900 running 1 18650 battery?.



Also what would the total price for all that be?.

Thanks in advance..


----------



## fortean101 (Jan 18, 2012)

It would depend on the battery capacity but a 3000 mah rated 18650 should last 1 and a half hours to 2 hours.


----------



## busseguy (Jan 19, 2012)

fortean101 said:


> It would depend on the battery capacity but a 3000 mah rated 18650 should last 1 and a half hours to 2 hours.










Okay great. Thank you very much for the reply:thumbsup:


----------



## troelskc (Jan 27, 2012)

troelskc said:


> Vins EZ900 R2 1.8A is now ordered for a better dedicated thrower. It will be interesting to see how much brighter it'll be. I'm going to post beamshots here l8r.



Just got the 1.8A pill. I can only say that it rocks! It is noticeably brighther. I'll post the images in the "Dedicated Throwers" thread.


----------

